# Wax moth prevention in storing



## EZBees (May 4, 2011)

I recently read that you can use Cedar Shavings to prevent wax moths. Fill your stored supers with cedar shavings between frames and store! Has anyone used this method and to what level of success. I live in Tennessee and have continually had wax moth issues.

Thanks


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

That sounds rather labor intensive, and not too EZ. (easy)


----------



## herbhome (Oct 18, 2015)

Xentari: Bacillus thuringiensis var. aizawai
Available through Amazon. Easiest control I know.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Cedar shavings do not work. Cedar helps a bit with moths drawn to wool only because it masks the smell of the wool but does not kill the moths. It will do nothing for wax moths. As Herbhome stated, Bacillus thuringiensis var. aizawai works very well. The Kurstaki strain also works very well (this is the one I personally use) and is easier to find in small quantities and is less expensive. 

Paramoth can also work well but is temperature sensitive. When wax moth larvae becomes an issue, it is too cold in my area for the Paramoth to work properly.


----------



## snapper1d (Apr 8, 2011)

Paramoth you have to keep an eye on in case it all evaporates on you.BT stays there and you dont have to worry about it.You can mix some up in a square tub and dip whole frames with foundation plus boxes turned on side to prevent them from eating your wooden ware.Oh and some on tops and bottoms so the cant eat into them also.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

I freeze all my frames (even foundationless) after use and then BT Sprayed on or paramoth in stacked boxes or clear plastic tubs.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I recently read that you can use Cedar Shavings to prevent wax moths.

Not true. It does not work on wax moths.


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Murdock said:


> I freeze all my frames (even foundationless) after use and then BT Sprayed on or paramoth in stacked boxes or clear plastic tubs.


^^ THIS ^^

I don't freeze frames after extraction though. I used Xentari until my super count got above 40. Now I use Paramoth so I don't have to remove and replace frames after honey extraction.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I freeze all of our frames, 3 days, figure around 500 super frames now, the chest freezer holds around 60 at a time, some cycles and all are done. We do store ours in our basement. After freezing I put them back in supers, stack them up and cover the top one with door screening. Been doing this for years and have never had a wax moth issue. 

Frames waiting to be done are kept in plastic tubs with a tight lid in case a wax moth is wandering around. The tubs hold around 20 frames.

I would use BT but don't want to spray frames that are used for honey production, no problem spraying brood frames.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone have an Amazon link for the right BT to use?


----------



## RickR (Mar 19, 2010)

e-spice said:


> Anyone have an Amazon link for the right BT to use?


XenTari BT


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

RickR said:


> XenTari BT


Thanks RickR!


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I bought mine from this seller on ebay who claims that it is fresh and direct from the factory: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Xentari-BT-1lb-Bag/264476608439?hash=item3d9408c7b7:g:B-8AAOSwofdbVfYi. $40 with shipping. You do not need to be a member of ebay to order. Order goes through paypal and you need not be a member of paypal either. Credit card works. Just ordered a few days ago so will report back if it is not fresh. J


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

This place is much cheaper. https://www.7springsfarm.com/xentari-df-biological-insecticide-bt-1-lb-bag/


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

It is much cheaper, but has it expired? I won't buy from a seller who doesn't state that it is fresh. J


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

I bought 2 bags of it from the link above. My honey super frames were treated and haven't had a single wax moth problem in the 2 months since it has been applied. I use 3 teaspoons per gallon and a gallon will treat about 80 frames. 
I wish the manufacturer would put an expiration date on the packages.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Eric, they do have a code on the package, but you have to decode it. There is a thread here about it from last year. I will post it if I can find it. J


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Post #18 explains how to read the code: https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330234-Xentari-BT-Old-Stock/page2


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Fivej said:


> Post #18 explains how to read the code: https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330234-Xentari-BT-Old-Stock/page2


Yes, I sent a request to Valent Biosciences with the lot number and never got a reply. They really need to amend their label. I submitted another request, so we will see if they reply.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Fivej said:


> Post #18 explains how to read the code: https://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330234-Xentari-BT-Old-Stock/page2


Thanks for pointing to this thread. The Lot Number's first 3 digits indicate manufacture date. They are as follows:
2016 249-260
2017 261-272
2018 273-284
2019 285-297

My Lot Number is 280 which says it was manufactured 8/2018 and since Xentari has a 3 year shelf, it is a good price for the product.


----------



## carmy (Feb 16, 2016)

is it true that wax moths don't like cleaned honey suppers with comb????


----------



## psyched123 (Sep 19, 2019)

I spray my stored frames down with Xentari. It is a BT that is specific to moths and doesn't affect bees at all. It will totally keep your combs free of wax moths and is the easiest way to protect them. I sprayed some old comb that I put in a bait hive and after two months I found no wax moth damage at all. This stuff works! https://store.valleybeekeeping.com/index.php/discounted-products/wax-moth-insecticide


----------



## herbandhive (Apr 29, 2018)

Same here in coastal SC. After cleaning & freezing, I use those little condiment cups with holes poked in lids, fill with paramoth, put empty frames in hive box on top of a solid surface, add condiment cup, cover top with Styrofoam sheet (insulation) and let it set for a few weeks. When the paramoth starts to solidify, just replace it.


----------



## dancesneaker (Mar 29, 2016)

herbhome said:


> Xentari: Bacillus thuringiensis var. aizawai
> Available through Amazon. Easiest control I know.


How would i use the BT ? I have a big problem here in Orlando with moths and my freezer is only so big..


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea if there's still bioactive material in expired Xentari? Would the stuff still poison any wax moths if a double or triple-strength mix was applied to combs? I have some that has been sitting in the basement refrigerator, which I hope is still good enough to merit using.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

dancesneaker said:


> How would i use the BT ? I have a big problem here in Orlando with moths and my freezer is only so big..


I use 3 teaspoons per gallon of water. I purchased a new sprayer instead of using a previously used one to prevent any problems. I lightly spray each side. You don't have to get it soaking wet. Just lightly spray and knock off any surplus. Before storing in bins, I dry the frames for a day or two. This is my first year using Xentari so I did some testing and think this stuff works really well. It does not stop SHB larvae so if you have frames with pollen in them, they are probably a goner unless you store in a freezer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Does anyone have any idea if there's still bioactive material in expired Xentari?

As I understand it, the powdered Bt contians both dormant bacteria and the Bt toxin. So it may have some effect even if the bacteria has expired. I wouldn't buy it expired, but I might go ahead and use it...


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I got mine yesterday and it is 2 years old! The seller represents that it is fresh stock shipped directly from Valent. Do not buy from this liar, cheat and fraud: https://www.ebay.com/itm/264476608439


----------



## VickyLynn (Jun 20, 2011)

I have sprayed with Xentari - no moths, but many of the frames developed mold. After spraying I put them in an old freezer outside where the cold New England weather freezes them.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

VickyLynn said:


> I have sprayed with Xentari - no moths, but many of the frames developed mold. After spraying I put them in an old freezer outside where the cold New England weather freezes them.


That's why let them dry for a couple of days before storing.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

carmy said:


> is it true that wax moths don't like cleaned honey suppers with comb????


It is not their favorite comb to use but they can still destroy it if nothing else is available. They are quite fond of old dark comb with pollen in it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just bear these facts in mind folks. Wax moth are attracted to primarily dark comb, particularly those containing pollen and are most active in a warm dark environment. If its possible for you to keep the boxes on your (strong) hives until the weather is cool then you might never have a problem. Consider putting extracted comb back on your hives until the weather cools (perhaps above an empty shell) taking care to see that the lid is tight to prevent initial robbing, then store for the winter in a cool spot.


----------

